# Let's talk about buying an RV



## Hookem-Guy81

I see on here a lot of posts about "Thinking about buying an RV, What Kind and What Brand? So to start out, this depends on a lot of things. Let's get one thing straight right away. If you google "What are the best RVs" it will give you a list of the 5 or more best 5th Wheels or Bumper Pulls or Toy Haulers or Diesel Motohomes or Class A Gas Motohomes or Class C Motorhomes". Then google which brands to absolutely avoid at all costs and LOL the very Brands that were listed number 1 or 2 or 3 are the ones that say Avoid at all Cost. I am not an RV expert, but like others on here have both owned and rented RVs. If you read some of these posts you will see a lot of posts recommend buying Used not New. I agree totally with that. You will get a better deal, bottom line. And PPL RV is the best place I know of to get a Used RV. Hey, it's your choice in the end though, as some like the new RVs. Everyone is different. Then there is budget. What can you afford. Remember, you want to enjoy this but it's hard to enjoy if there is no money left over to go down the road later. Okay, we are making progress. Now, what size and what kind. What are your plans for going down the road. How many live bodies will be going down the road with you. So consider sleeping areas. Bunkhouse for the kids or grandkids? Just you and your spouse and maybe some friends. Any Dogs? Then there is length and slide outs. Some RV parks and places like Yellowstone limit the size of the RV. Some limit the Combined length of RV and Tow vehicle. What size can your Tow vehicle haul? Going to the mountains and want to tow that 42 foot 5th wheel over the mountains and on some of the hairpin curves in some passes? What are you comfortable with towing or driving. Some of the Diesel Motorhomes can look intimidating but are actually very nice to drive, although there is a learning curve, just like a 5th wheel and a Bumper pull, but all three are very different going down the road. Also, what do you like in an RV. Personally, I have found that you want your Entertainment center across from your seating or next to it, not across the room! Also nothing worse than a bathroom that is open to the bedroom or that you have to walk thru to get to the bedroom. Better to have a separate bathroom with a door. Also, if you travel long distance between park to park in the summer, you would rather have a Electric Gas RV refrigerator than a Residential refrigerator. There are ways to keep that RV refrigerator working properly and we can discuss that in another post. Finally, when you go to buy that used RV, look it over very carefully and pay for the checkout if available. Hope this helps. Go Go Go RVin.


----------



## OG Donkey

all very good points....I'll add--we ordered our new one several months ago and it's still not ready because Covid and the new surge in demand for RVs...Wish I woulda held on to our bumper pull till the new 5er was ready...


----------



## 348473

Rent them when I want to go with the kids. Return and done.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hookem-Guy81

hurricane matt said:


> Rent them when I want to go with the kids. Return and done.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Yep, no storage fees, no repair bills! We did that before we bought because we go so much now. We use to rent one for the Trailride and to go to Bandera in May for the trailside there. Of course they increase the price for the NASCAR races and Trailride and all other Holidays, but at least we had one and like you said. Rent, Enjoy, Return, and Done.


----------



## C.Hern5972

im in the market looking. Definitely researching brands to buy/not to buy. This is for the lease... after season, home and use it for trips


----------



## Hookem-Guy81

C.Hern5972 said:


> im in the market looking. Definitely researching brands to buy/not to buy. This is for the lease... after season, home and use it for trips


Go on PPL website. You can search RVs and make a list and go look at them. Since you are getting it for the lease, then also go camping when not at lease, this is what I like about mine. We have a porch on the back we had fabricated and that holds my generator. We Dry Camped a lot on the Trailride and learned how to stay comfortable with no electricity hookups or water hookups. So it would work great on a deer lease. It also has a heated subfloor compartment where all the water and waste tanks are. So hopefully you won't freeze while you are using it, but when you leave drain all the water out in case a big freeze is coming. We have one bedroom, and a sofa that pulls out into a double bed but it is not very comfortable and the dinette folds down into a double as well and it is not very comfy either. But put a pad on top and it will work. This works just fine when we have guests or family staying with us. Bring extra water if you have guests and a portable Black water/waste water tank. Research the top brands, then go to PPL . Also, check that roof out and all the seams as well, look for cracks and holes. Especially if your RV will be parked on the lease out in the open. At bare minimum, do a recaulk or strip and caulk before you go. Hope all this helps and good luck.


----------



## boom!

2-acâ€™s
50a service
2- entry doors
2- doors into the bathroom
Auto leveling jacks
Tire monitoring system
Dual recline chairs
Full size fridge
Open floor plan
Fire place

We went and just looked at different brands with the above in mind. We ended up with a Flagstaff by Forest River. The floors and walls just felt solid. The cabinets and wood was real and not laminated pressboard. We researched owners groups for testimonies. At lastly I went to and looked in all of the service centers and warranty lots and looked for what brands were waiting for repairs. 
We really want a nice fifth wheel but being our first travel trailer I was hesitant to shell out 100k until I knew that we would use it. I added a 50a plug at my office and one inside my barndo in the hill country so it will always be stored inside and running. So far I am 100% pleased with the purchase.


----------



## boom!

I would get the on demand water heater if I had it to do over again.


----------



## C.Hern5972

Hookem-Guy81 said:


> Go on PPL website. You can search RVs and make a list and go look at them. Since you are getting it for the lease, then also go camping when not at lease, this is what I like about mine. We have a porch on the back we had fabricated and that holds my generator. We Dry Camped a lot on the Trailride and learned how to stay comfortable with no electricity hookups or water hookups. So it would work great on a deer lease. It also has a heated subfloor compartment where all the water and waste tanks are. So hopefully you won't freeze while you are using it, but when you leave drain all the water out in case a big freeze is coming. We have one bedroom, and a sofa that pulls out into a double bed but it is not very comfortable and the dinette folds down into a double as well and it is not very comfy either. But put a pad on top and it will work. This works just fine when we have guests or family staying with us. Bring extra water if you have guests and a portable Black water/waste water tank. Research the top brands, then go to PPL . Also, check that roof out and all the seams as well, look for cracks and holes. Especially if your RV will be parked on the lease out in the open. At bare minimum, do a recaulk or strip and caulk before you go. Hope all this helps and good luck.


Great info thank you. 
PPL?? What is that? 
Well the trailer I'm looking at is a 28 ft Sportsman, Sleeps 4 as you stated(sofa, table and master. All aluminum and 3 layer roof with a 20 year roof warranty and lifetime thru dealer. Also looking at the RV cover for it so when i leave the lease i will cover it and snug it down. I plan on building an awning over it to keep the roof protected from the elements. We have a shower and restroom at camp so I don't plan on using the black tank much. Just for the shower. It does have the water hook up for the black tank and has a multi nozzle to clean the tank when the water is turned on. and then open to sewer... I've been doing a lot of research before this purchase. Hell, i want o buy land and build a small cabin in rock springs area and in a couple years. Then i can pass this to the son.


----------



## boom!

C.Hern5972 said:


> Great info thank you.
> PPL?? What is that?
> Well the trailer I'm looking at is a 28 ft Sportsman, Sleeps 4 as you stated(sofa, table and master. All aluminum and 3 layer roof with a 20 year roof warranty and lifetime thru dealer. Also looking at the RV cover for it so when i leave the lease i will cover it and snug it down. I plan on building an awning over it to keep the roof protected from the elements. We have a shower and restroom at camp so I don't plan on using the black tank much. Just for the shower. It does have the water hook up for the black tank and has a multi nozzle to clean the tank when the water is turned on. and then open to sewer... I've been doing a lot of research before this purchase. Hell, i want o buy land and build a small cabin in rock springs area and in a couple years. Then i can pass this to the son.


https://www.pplmotorhomes.com/


----------



## Sonnysmarine

Before the Sh--tstrom covid hit, I looked for over a Year, watched utube, got on lots of face book owners pages, Settled on a Rockwood. ultra light fifth wheel Wanted bunks of the grand kids, Wanted room to get out of bed on both sides easy Nice kitchen, Large outdoor kitchen, dual ac's upgraded. and found these have torsion axles, now azel walls, good year tires. Looked tried to buy in Houston Corpus Austin area, Cash sale , even ordering new no dealing. Watched Berry land Rv in la. drove over and got a 2019 in may 2002 for $34,032.00 drive out, a 54,000.00 fifth wheel, Great to deal with no finance or sales games, B>S> unit was ready for the PDI, When i arrived, Checked ti all out first, talked to sales, did the pdi, and long check out, and we did that Before getting them to push to sign first, signed paper work Showed and testing getting hooked up a couple times, back in Port O'Connor before dark , No problems in almost a year. Now lucky they stay on the lot for a week, and not much dealing, on price. I did look at a couple on PPL for used ones, low pressrue sales it seams, , go look and find what you want and go to sales. All consignment, so not much dealing , they will call owner and make offers is close to asking price


----------



## Roostor

Hookem-Guy81 said:


> Go on PPL website. You can search RVs and make a list and go look at them. Since you are getting it for the lease, then also go camping when not at lease, this is what I like about mine. We have a porch on the back we had fabricated and that holds my generator. We Dry Camped a lot on the Trailride and learned how to stay comfortable with no electricity hookups or water hookups. So it would work great on a deer lease. It also has a heated subfloor compartment where all the water and waste tanks are. So hopefully you won't freeze while you are using it, but when you leave drain all the water out in case a big freeze is coming. We have one bedroom, and a sofa that pulls out into a double bed but it is not very comfortable and the dinette folds down into a double as well and it is not very comfy either. But put a pad on top and it will work. This works just fine when we have guests or family staying with us. Bring extra water if you have guests and a portable Black water/waste water tank. Research the top brands, then go to PPL . Also, check that roof out and all the seams as well, look for cracks and holes. Especially if your RV will be parked on the lease out in the open. At bare minimum, do a recaulk or strip and caulk before you go. Hope all this helps and good luck.


I highly recommend PPL....make your list and when you get there, be ready to walk all over to check out the ones you want to see....they let you go by yourself and no pressure....if you find what you like, go back to the office and make your offer....and you’ll probably make a purchase. Also if you want (and I recommend it) have a pre-purchase inspection performed. 
Good Luck


----------



## THE FISH BAIT

There is some sound advice here! We purchased a new camper awhile back, put about 50k miles on it, and had a blast. The kids got older and we all got busy so the camper got sold. Momma and I will buy another one at some point but I sure learned my lessons. 1. They are all made from basically the same junk material and processes, ours spent every day between trips at the RV repair shop for the first year, having warranty work done. 2. I probably won't buy a new one for that reason. I'll let the guy before me correct all the manufacturing issues. 3. All of the brands are very similar, you just have to find the one model that best suits your needs and likes. 4. Please for your safety and that of everyone on the road have more truck than you need!!!!!!! Just because the salesman says that a ultralight 32' bunkhouse with 3 slides is half ton towable, it ain't!! I wouldn't dream of pulling our 32' bunkhouse with anything less than my one ton. 5. If you don't have a place to store an RV out of the sun and elements the finish and roof material will degrade at an alarming rate. 6. A camper that gets used is going to be high maintenance, nature of the beast, they take a beating going 70+mph up and down the highway.

Just my 2c.
Good Luck FB


----------



## boom!

Agree with inside storage!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## C.Hern5972

finally pulled the trigger on a tt a few weeks ago. 21 sportsmen kz


----------



## stompy

Bought a new one by Forest River 3 years ago for hunting lease. Big mistake was way too many windows, A/C cannot keep up in summer. Also only has one bedroom plus a sleeper sofa. Wish I had a bunk area both for guest and for storage area when it is just the two of us. Sleeper sofa is really uncomfortable and only room for one.


----------



## Mike.Bellamy

If anyone I know says they are thinking about buying a TT I recommend that they rent for the first few times so that you can figure out what you want. Make a list either on paper or in your mind of what you would change or don't like about the one you are using so that when you buy you have a better idea of what you are looking for. When we bought our first we had no idea but after 4 - 5 years we had a pretty good list of what we liked and disliked. Last week we brought home this monster, a 2021 SportTrek Touring STT333VMI from Terry Vaughn in Spring. So far I am impressed.


----------



## 5 O

They say it takes 3 to get the right one. I am on my 3rd and agree. Its all about how much you plan on using it.


----------



## C.Hern5972

very nice


----------

